# Garlic Lovers! ISO Fav. Recipes



## Jeni78 (Oct 26, 2009)

Wondering if any garlic fanatics are willing to part with a good recipe or two. I love it but have learned some people REALLY love it...and want to find a good recipe for the BF.

He's never had 40 cloves chicken, so that's on the list.

But what about recipes that bring out that really strong garlic flavor...this is for a guy that doubles to triples the garlic in his pico.  

Muchas Gracias


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 26, 2009)

*Garlic Lovers' Red Sauce!*

 2 Tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
 1 small onion, diced
 3-4 large cloves garlic (depending on how much you can handle!)
 10-12 ounces tomato sauce
 lots of basil
 1-2 tablespoons brown sugar, to taste
 cornstarch (optional)

Either smash or mince the garlic, set aside.
Heat the oil in a medium sauce pan.
Add the onion, cook until just transparent, then add garlic. Stir frequently, until the garlic starts to turn a golden color, then add tomato sauce.
Boil, then turn temperature to low, cover, and allow to simmer.

I like my sauce to be thin. If you like it thick, take a bit of water, (maybe 1/8th of a cup or so) and add a couple teaspoons of cornstarch and stir until it is all dissolved. Stir into sauce.

Add basil, however much you like. Then stir in brown sugar last. (Between the onion, garlic, and tomato, this sauce tastes rather salty. The sugar balances out the flavors, and brings about a nice, deep reddish color).

You can serve immediately, or, if you have time, cover and allow to simmer for however long you'd like! This really gets all the delicious favors out.

Note: Tomato paste is very strong. If you are using tomato paste, you may want to increase the garlic, basil, and brown sugar.

Serves: 2

Preparation time: 15 minutes

Source: Delicious and Simple Garlic Lovers' Red Sauce!


----------



## merstar (Oct 27, 2009)

Make a raw tomato sauce: lots of fresh garlic, fresh tomatoes, fresh basil, pitted black olives, extra virgin olive oil, red pepper flakes, etc. Process garlic until finely chopped, add the rest of ingredients, and pulse until desired consistency - serve over pasta.

I love this recipe - it uses tons of garlic that's roasted, which mellows the flavor a little, but there's so much of it that it makes a great garlicky broth:
PASTA WITH ROASTED VEGETABLES AND GARLIC BROTH
Pasta with Roasted Vegetables and Garlic Broth Recipe at Epicurious.com

These are delicious - increase the garlic to your liking:
ROASTED TOMATOES WITH GARLIC AND GORGONZOLA
Je Mange la Ville » Hello 2009: Roasted Tomatoes with Garlic and Gorgonzola

Here's another idea:
THREE WAY GARLIC PASTA WITH BEANS AND PEPPERS
Three Way Garlic Pasta with Beans and Peppers Recipe at Epicurious.com

By the way, if you crush garlic first, then chop, it is much more potent than if you just chop it.


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 27, 2009)

*yummy garlic*

i love garlic...its a wonderful spice that you can use for chicken, pork, fish ,seafood and beef..here is a favorite garlic lover recipe with a Mexican twist

Tequila garlic shrimp
Top Tastes


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 27, 2009)

This one is not for the faint of heart and has overhelming amounts of garlic in it.  I have to say that this bring backs childhood memories for me.  It's not for everyone so that's my disclaimer. 

It actually requires some patience but worth it.  You need about 20 - 25 small cloves of garlic and a pot of soil (a shallow horizontal plastic pot works best).  Plant the cloves (root side down) and fertilize and let it sprout.  It may take few weeks for the green shoots to pop up (can be done at home and does not smell). 

When the green shoots are 4-5 inches in length, get the garlic out (roots, shoots everything), wash it and dry it.  

Cut it up very fine, just like  you would green onions, roots and all.  The finer the better. 

Brown some ground beef (a pound or two).  Needs to be cooked with spices - cumin, corrainder, chilies etc.  It should be almost like you are cooking it for taco.  Once cooked reserve.  

Take 1/2 dozen eggs and beat them with a whisk.  

In a pan add a stick of butter, next add the chopped garlic and fry it in the butter.  Next add the beef and eggs and scramble it all together untl it's nice and dry.  

Amazing flavor and texture and the best brunch you will ever have.  I can eat it plain.  It is amazingly good and not that unhealthy if you minus the butter but I can't imagine the taste without the butter.  

You can also omit the beef and make it just with eggs and it will be delicious.


----------



## vyapti (Oct 27, 2009)

I made these this weekend.  I chopped up a dozen cloves of garlic and stuffed them into jalapenos with cheese sauce.

Garlic Stuffed Jalapenos:


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 28, 2009)

*poppers*



vyapti said:


> I made these this weekend.  I chopped up a dozen cloves of garlic and stuffed them into jalapenos with cheese sauce.
> 
> Garlic Stuffed Jalapenos:


  kinda like jalapeño poppers..i love these fiery poppers too...i make them with chipolter mayo dip


----------



## blissful (Oct 29, 2009)

Yakuta, your timing couldn't have been better. I planted my garlic garden a little bit ago and had some extra garlic cloves I'd soaked that were sprouting. I was going to dry them out but they already spouted, so I'll let them grow a bit and then chop them up and make something with them. Eggs are always plenty, a good protein source and on hand. Great idea.

Vyapi-those fried, crispy, hot and garlicy things look good. It makes me hungry for a bite!


----------



## blissful (Nov 2, 2009)

Yakuta said:


> This one is not for the faint of heart and has overhelming amounts of garlic in it. I have to say that this bring backs childhood memories for me. It's not for everyone so that's my disclaimer.
> 
> It actually requires some patience but worth it. You need about 20 - 25 small cloves of garlic and a pot of soil (a shallow horizontal plastic pot works best). Plant the cloves (root side down) and fertilize and let it sprout. It may take few weeks for the green shoots to pop up (can be done at home and does not smell).
> 
> ...


 Yakuta-I sprouted some garlic and chopped it up, over the week-end twice, and made it with eggs and everyone here loved it. I still have 20 or so cloves sprouting, yum yum with eggs. It imparted a lovely garlic sweet flavor with the mild egg flavor. I'd make it again almost anytime. Thanks.


----------



## recipedirect (Nov 24, 2009)

I put garlic in almost everything. I have garlic growing in my herb garden, flower gardens - everywhere.


----------



## jkgourmet (Nov 25, 2009)

at epicurious dot com (sorry, I can't post links yet) there is a recipe for Cream of Garlic Soup from Susan Spicer's incredible restaurant, Bayonna, in New Orleans.  It's glorious.  Enjoy.


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2009)

I take the outer paper off the head of garlic, cut a little bit of the top off it, drizzle it with EVOO and sprinkle some coarse salt on it. Wrap it in foil and bake it in the oven for 40 minutes - 1 hour. When it comes out, you squeeze the cloves and you have basically garlic butter. Smoosh it on a cracker with a bit of brie or cream cheese...heaven. 

If I have a lot of heads that I won't use up I will peel the cloves, toss with EVOO and salt and roast them in foil then buzz them in the food processor and add it to EVERYTHING but especially my caesar salad dressing. Its not quite as pungent if you are going to be going out somewhere after dinner!


----------

